# "Being Alone" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 27, 2013)

Please join us in congratulating *toddm*, for his winning entry, *"At middle-night, on upland heights"* in the "Being Alone" challenge. Unfortunately, the ornery forum gremlins are forbidding me from copying the link to the entry, so I'm including it right here:

At middle-night, on upland heights 
along a shelf of time-scarred rock,
he would wander beneath the lights
of the glittering celestial clock.

But untold the hours he tarried there,
while wind seethed past him in the grass;
the moon sailed on the night-sea fair
and none came nigh him to harass.

Ever and anon on such mild nights
he made his bed in heather deep
until dawn touched the upland heights
to gently wake him from his sleep.


Todd will receive this month's Laureate Award, and has earned the privilege of selecting next month's prompt.



Congrats, love, as always, a well deserved win!


----------



## dannyboy (Nov 28, 2013)

well done.

- - - Updated - - -

well done.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 28, 2013)

Congratulations todd!


----------



## escorial (Nov 28, 2013)

well done

- - - Updated - - -

well done


----------



## toddm (Dec 2, 2013)

^ thanks guys

I write free verse too, but writing these sort of tight rhyming pieces is often more satisfying to me for some reason - I'm glad others liked this one

it's also good to see this site loading properly again on my screen : )

thanks again for the votes and congrats, see you all at the next challenge
---todd


----------

